# Dead mans girth, tragedy girth?



## horseguy2000 (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi... I am very new to driving and I would like to know if anyone can advise how to fit a dead mans girth / tragedy girth?

at the beginning of this video on youtube the guy shows this piece telling everyone how important it is and then never explains it '' 






any help much appreciated'


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

it's just a strap that the tugs attach to and fastens under the horses belly,, I never heard it called by those names before,but that's what it is,you have them with tie down harness but not quick hitch


----------



## horseguy2000 (Oct 29, 2011)

jimmy said:


> it's just a strap that the tugs attach to and fastens under the horses belly,, I never heard it called by those names before,but that's what it is,you have them with tie down harness but not quick hitch


Thank you so much for explaining... I already have this in my harness set so all is ok! :lol:


----------

